# Need a question answered fast please.



## SeniorD (Feb 15, 2012)

*Hello everyone. *

*So first off, I have a 10 gallon tank with about 20 baby bettas in it. I have a divider and want to section off half the tank to start breeding again. The only probablem is the babies can still get through the divider but the male cant. The male just watches the babies. He hasn't darted at them. I do not have the female in yet and until I get an answer the male was put into a net just sitting there. The babies don't seem to be afraid of them but would it be okay to try and breed in the sectioned off part of the tank even though the babies are in the other half or should I just wait? Too much of a risk?*
​


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

As those babies grow, they are going to need a lot more room. Most people use 20 gallon tanks to grow out bettas. So no, 5 gallons is not going to be enough. If you can't get another tank (several more tanks, honestly) you should let the fish you have now grow and find new homes before you breed again.

And the male should have been taken out as soon as the babies where free swimming. He could turn on them and eat them while you're sleeping, there is too much risk.


----------



## SeniorD (Feb 15, 2012)

*Well like I said there are only about 20 babies and they have a place to go after. It just the heater needs to be shared is why I want to do this. Also the male that I have in there is not the father. The babies have been without theirs for almost two months. But they are still pretty small. I will probably still keep the new male out because I don't want to lose any I really just wanted to know if the babies would learn to stay on there side if they are able to still fit under as the grow. Right now they can swim through a tiny crack. But you're right too much risk. They are going to be cute*.​


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Um i would take out the male and let the babies have the whole tank even though there is not many of them and if you are going to have 2 spawns going at once i would start finding homes for the ones you have and get another heater for the grow out tank.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

No, they won't learn to stay on their side. Betta just aren't capable of learning those sorts of things. if they're 2 months old, they'll eat any new babies you breed. 

It doesn't matter what male is in there. Baby fish need to be away from adult fish. And those 20 fish you have are going to start attacking each other soon enough, you need to jar the aggressive ones soon.


And I say again... 20 baby fish still need more then 5 gallons. You should let them have the whole 10 gallon tank til they are old enough to go to another home. and not attempt breeding again til you have more tanks and more heaters. Breeding bettas is a lot of money and time, it's a huge investment with little payout. You should go looking through the forums for more information. I may be wrong, but I don't think you're ready to breed, and the 20 babies you have now might suffer for that, not to mention the adults you're talking about breeding.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with MollyJean....its not a good idea to start a second spawn in that 10gal with the 20 fry. Your biggest problem is the new fry will soon be a live food source for the older fry.

Either get another tank for a new spawn or move the 20 fry to a larger grow out tank would be my recommendations.....


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

or start finding homes for the babies. save for yourself as many as you have room for (either just as pets, or as a genetic continuity) and either sell or adopt out the rest.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

baby bettas also secrete a hormone to stunt the growth of other bettas, any new babies that don't get eaten would end up tiny. You're already short on space for the ones you have. 

Maybe go to the dollar store and pick up some clear tubs for growouts/ spawn tanks?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I removed the arguing and hope that it'll stop.

I am keeping this thread open, hoping that everyone will discuss the pros and cons to this method. How to make it more probable. .... or is it totally impossible. Can it be done in small tanks or would it need larger tanks. WE CAN ALL LEARN FROM THIS.

Just something to consider:
There are always new methods to keep and breed this species. How on earth do we know about artificial hatching method or foster parent method if no one thought of it and tried it. Also, there is the "mass production" method (which some of you despise of)..... all of which are possible.

As far as I know adults will devour fry unless they raised the fry and was never separated. Further older fry will be much bigger than the younger fry and thus will feast on the later. So logically the key to this method is separating fry from adults and, later, the new and smaller. Is it possible - without disturbing the growth of all fry.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

To continue this further (and thanks for the cleanup indjo!) i have a question:

What happens if the couple is interrupted while embraced and popping out eggs?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What do you mean by interrupted? 
If you take the female out, she will probably drop her remaining eggs (unfertilized) and eat them. The male will tend to the eggs that were laid. 

A number of possibilities may occur if you disturb the spawning. Often the male will eat the eggs (not always). When spawning a known egg eater, I often scoop out eggs as soon as they place them in the nest. They will keep embracing until all eggs have been released.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

SeniorD said:


> *Hello everyone. *​
> 
> *So first off, I have a 10 gallon tank with about 20 baby bettas in it. I have a divider and want to section off half the tank to start breeding again. The only probablem is the babies can still get through the divider but the male cant. The male just watches the babies. He hasn't darted at them. I do not have the female in yet and until I get an answer the male was put into a net just sitting there. The babies don't seem to be afraid of them but would it be okay to try and breed in the sectioned off part of the tank even though the babies are in the other half or should I just wait? Too much of a risk?*​


You are going to need this entire tank to grow out this spawn and will need to do massive [90%] water changes every 2-3 days to get those fry to decent adults. If you can't commit to that you should not be breeding. No use bringing more lives into the world until the ones you have are moved on. Any adult needs removed as the babies are snacks waiting to happen. If you don't want to raise the fry and want to spawn again remove the divider and feed the fry to the adult. What you are wanting to do will not be good for fry or a new spawn.

Go to walmart and get a plastic tub.. about $5. They hold about 3 gallons. Add heater and the rest of your spawning supplies. Do daily water changes with the fry till about a month old then move to a tank for grow out. Here is a video of what I use for spawning. I no longer use heaters as I have a reptile mat under the spawn tanks.

http://youtu.be/iArUwAmsf5Y


----------

